# Bad breath after eating #2!



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Cara did something new just now. She sampled a new treat -- #2 :doh: Because of where it was we are guessing it was hers, but what's the difference? My son has brushed her teeth. Is there anything we can give her to stench the stench? Can she eat parsley and would it help?

Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Talk about "Potty Mouth". (Sorry, couldn't resist) I think a few dog treats would help get rid of the smell.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a few?!? She just had her dinner, but we'll try anything! Thanks!


----------

